# Hot Rod Sears Roebuck



## BLASTER

Here's a project me and my son did together 
about five summers ago, when he was 12.
I think it came out pretty kool looking.
We got a free, rusty frame with rear fender and chain guard...bent fork and bent front wheel.
All one rust color.
I pulled it down from it's hook and washed it today, so I could show you guys.





My son had an ergonomically goofy BMX bike that we cannibalized pretty heavily.
Wheels, 5spd, brakes.
Then we ordered about a $100 worth of new stuff from our favorite local bike shop.
Big and little tires of the same make.




The front fork is from a '76, 27" Sears Free Spirit 10-spd...my old bike...was my sister's when new (men's bike).
Keeping it in the Sears family.
It fit perfectly.
The chrome fender and chain guard were brought back to life with a tube of chrome polish and my finger-nails...and an old credit card used as a scraper.
I could not believe the chrome was still under the crud.




Rattle can Pontiac engine blue.




I fabricated the front and rear brake mounts.
The front one doubles as a fender mounting point.
The front fender came from a bike I rode as a kid.

This thing is really solid and a great ride.
My son is now 17 and almost as tall as me (6.0').
I need to try an angled seat post or a banana seat so we can keep riding it.

My son took a before photo with film.
I'll run across it one of these days.


----------



## johnnys55s

*nice job!*

Looks nice guys! I am restoring a few muscle bikes with my seven year old son, we have a 1969 ccm mustang charger 26" 3 speed & a huffy cheater slik & an old mustang custom lowrider,its a great way to spend some quality time!


----------



## 30thtbird

That's a cool bike my friend.Clean and smooth!A black banana seat would set it off very well in my opinion.Kenny.


----------



## midwestkustomz

*very nice custom!!*

if you ever decide to sell it,please lmk.


----------

